# Dixon ZTR



## RKDOC (Jun 20, 2006)

Is there a proper way to adjust the control levers on this mower? Customer say's that when it gets warmed up you have to push harder on one lever than the other to make it go the same speed. Also one lever is farther ahead of the other when the machine starts to move.

Any help will be greatly appreciated!!!

Dixon model 3363.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Man your opening up a whole new can of worms with the friction drive Dixon mowers. Chances are one of the cones is worn more then the other from turning in one direction most of the time. You really need to get a hold of a service manual, but you may also need some of the special tools for setting up the drive on one of these beasts. I don't have the tools, but I will dig around and see if I have a manual, I will let you know. I personally try not to mess with these drive systems if I can help it.


----------



## pyro_maniac69 (Aug 12, 2007)

they aren't all cone drive systems I don't believe 30year, they did have a model with seperate hydro units, but I think that was the 4000 model series....but I can't remember, we got all the books at work because we used to be a dixon dealer until they flopped. They are great mowers, but once they start having some trouble, they can be a pain


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Pyro, I know they have some Hydro units, but a 3363 is a 3000 series cone drive from around 2003. Sometimes you can fiddle around with them and get them working. Many times you need the trans axle tool kit with all the gauges and alignment tools to make them work right. Unless I was going to work on a bunch of these on a regular basis, I would not invest in these tools.


----------



## pyro_maniac69 (Aug 12, 2007)

ok, I couldn't remember what the difference in the series was exactly. I've never had to go into that because Dixons were not a really fast seller, but are darn good mowers. In fact, got one in right now that I replaced all the spindle bearings last year june, guy brought it back says he has used it 2 times, and the center spindle bearings are shot......and of course, there is mud PACKED underneath the deck, and about 3 lbs of grass on top of the deck.....no wonder its shot. Took it apart, and all the grease I put into it last year (guy hasn't regreased them at all) had turned in play-doh, and hes complaning its our fault.

I love customers most of the time, but when they try and pull something like that, thats just rediculous


----------



## wheelerman (Jul 19, 2007)

We will not work on these drive units and we dont turn anything away..


----------

